# full moon on opening weekend



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

With a full moon on the 4th of October, what is the best time of the day to hunt? Morning or evening? and why? thanks..


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Mid day is normally the best during a full moon, but the way the deer have acted the last couple of years at my place..........who knows.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

All day, because you never know when the big boys will be on the move. Some of our biggest bucks have been killed around the noon hour.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

From my experience you have a better chance of taking a mature buck between 11a.m. and 2p.m. during a full moon. However, you will still have activity early and late and that depends on your region. Watch the weather also. Obviously there will be less activity in really hot weather mid day than in cool weather. Pre-rut and rut also factor in to the equation. (confused yet?) Good Luck.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

With the drought and lack of food, I would hunt when the feeder goes off. You can determine when that is.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Clint Leopold said:


> All day, because you never know when the big boys will be on the move. Some of our biggest bucks have been killed around the noon hour.


I second all day hunting on a full moon and will be practicing what I preach come opening day! :dance:


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Bring a samich, good book and plenty of water. All day.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Big Mike M said:


> With the drought and lack of food, I would hunt when the feeder goes off. You can determine when that is.


exactly. This is what I'm doing.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> With the drought and lack of food, I would hunt when the feeder goes off. You can determine when that is.


This year, absolutely.

TH


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I usually get down from my stand around 10 am, but with most of the replies about the noon hunt. I'm packing a lunch and staying put all day. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I must be the worst bowhunter in the 2cool world. I hunt to have fun, and an all day hunt on opening weekend in 100 degrees is just not that fun.

Besides, I don't want to kill my buck the first day...then my season would be over, on my lease.

I will be hunting early and late, with no real preference.

I wish you hard core guys the best of luck and I hope you get the bucks of your dreams and you post the pics up.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Me and my dad were hunting a huge buck hard and heavy one year and we hunter daylight to dark about 2 to 4 days a week. Never did get that dang buck. It was some of the toughest hunting I ever did and I must say it was "NOT" fun...


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll leave the stand around 9:30 or 10. Unless we get a little cool front in. I hunt in the hill country and when the feeder goes off the deer come to it. I usually shoot does during bow season and wait for the rut to get the bigguns. I still don't hunt all day during the rut. I love them breakfasts at the El Rodeo.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Actually I hunt three times a day during the Full Moon. My ole back won't let me stay sitting too long so I generally get down around 9:00, go get some breakfast. I then climb back in the stand around 11:00 and stay till 1:00 or 2:00 depending on how I feel. Go get some lunch and back in the stand about 4:30 till dark. I can take two bucks and two does so what ever gives me a good shot. Heck last year that good shot never came, so I'll be spending a lot more time in the stand. 

Chunky is right, if it don't cool down some between now and opening weekend, I'll skip that midday hunt. Too hot to get in the stand without being all sweaty. Sometimes when it is too hot I'll skip the evening hunt as well for the same reason. When that happens, I'll stay in the stand in the morning as long as my back will let me, or I start to sweat just sitting there.......


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Depends on the weather, how much there is to get done around the place, and the deer activity. Hunting in the heat isn't too bad if there is a breeze where I will be at, no breeze miserable. With an arm long list of things to get done on the place, mid day might be the only times I get to hunt. Much better to work in the cool of morning and evening than mid day. 

Some of the better deer have been moving during the mid day hours already, so I might be just going out late to sit for a few hours. We have gotten a bit of rain at the farm here and there so things look pretty good in that respect. Hopefully going to get in a decent pea patch over the next couple of weekends, which if nothing else should help out the new additions.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> I must be the worst bowhunter in the 2cool world. I hunt to have fun, and an all day hunt on opening weekend in 100 degrees is just not that fun.
> 
> Besides, I don't want to kill my buck the first day...then my season would be over, on my lease.
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth. No way I'm sitting all day in that heat. Not to mention all the camp camaraderie I'd have to miss. You can count on me sitting the first/last couple of hours of the day. The rest of the time will be good times shared with good friends.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, How could I miss any noon time comaderie? During a full moon the conversation might go like this. "You see anything this morning"?, "Nah, did you?", "Nah", "Must be the moon". "Yeah", "Hey, could you hand me one while your in there?" "Thanks", "Maybe we'll see something this evening"? Pop, tshhhhhhhhh,"Ahhh","Yep"


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Yeah, How could I miss any noon time comaderie? During a full moon the conversation might go like this. "You see anything this morning"?, "Nah, did you?", "Nah", "Must be the moon". "Yeah", "Hey, could you hand me one while your in there?" "Thanks", "Maybe we'll see something this evening"? Pop, tshhhhhhhhh,"Ahhh","Yep"


:biggrin:


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Yeah, How could I miss any noon time comaderie? During a full moon the conversation might go like this. "You see anything this morning"?, "Nah, did you?", "Nah", "Must be the moon". "Yeah", "Hey, could you hand me one while your in there?" "Thanks", "Maybe we'll see something this evening"? Pop, tshhhhhhhhh,"Ahhh","Yep"


sounds like an interesting conversation...:cheers:


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll be hunting alone so there won't be any noon time comaderie. I'm the only bow hunter of the group. But I'm still going to drink a few cold ones. lol...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Skeeters will dictate how long I sit, some years they'r ok andother years they'll driveyou out of the woods!


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

cajunasian said:


> I'll be hunting alone so there won't be any noon time comaderie. I'm the only bow hunter of the group. But I'm still going to drink a few cold ones. lol...


Same here. Opening weekend of rifle season.........now thats a different story.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Deer pattern hunters just as much as we pattern them... I would think that first opening weekend of bow season, you have the sneak attack strategy... They havent seen you out there in 10 months, so I would try to hunt all day because they havent had a chance to pattern you yet.... of course, that depends alot on your region as well.

I absolutely HATE hunting all day... I dont like to sit still that long.... and definetely not in the heat (thank god I dont bow hunt)... My sister and Dad do it somehow, but my butt gets numb and I get fidgety...

Although, 6 out of the 10 biggest deer off of our property in East Texas were taken by me, my dad or my sister.... and 5 of those were shot between 11am and 3pm, even when there was no full moon.

My dad and I were sitting on the tailgate of my truck eating a sandwich and talking about the mornings hunt when a little basket rack 8 point just randomly walked out of a pine thicket about 10 yards away from us... we all just sat there and looked at each other...

3 minutes later... this showed up.... stepped the shot off at 8 yards from my tailgate.... my PB to date










Moral of the story... you just never know.... second moral... keep your gun close


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

justinsfa;2243032
[B said:


> Moral of the story... you just never know.... second moral... keep your gun close[/B]


The words in bold are some that I live by... one of the best deer i have ever seen was on the 4-wheeler leavin my stand... if I wouldn't have completely unloaded my rifle, I would have had a shot. My standard practice the last few years has been to leave my action breeched while coming back from my stand, with a shell in the clip ready to go!

As for the full moon, my opening weekend will go something like this:
1. Be off the prior friday, so I can get all my **** together!
2. Drive 8 hrs to Ozona, Tx., switching half way there and forcing my buddy to be the DD.
3. Get to camp and polish off the bottle of crown that mysteriously is already half empty.
4. Wake up opening morning (hopefully) and hunt till about 8:30AM, only getting out of the stand to take care of business which is a direct result of having endulged in the beverage the night before. 
5. Get back in the stand about 11:00AM and hunt till dark!
6. Repeat the following day!:brew:

Not too excited about the full moon, because in four years at my lease, we have never taken a good buck on opening weekend of bow season... but you never know!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Swamp Root said:


> ............... one of the best deer i have ever seen was on the 4-wheeler leavin my stand... if I wouldn't have completely unloaded my rifle, I would have had a shot. .............


 Wow!! I must admit, if I had seen a deer leaving my stand on a 4-wheeler, I'm not sure I could have gotten shot off even if my gun had been loaded. That's just plum weird!  :rotfl:

 Lord, I apologize...................

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. That was like a hanging curveball.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Wow!! I must admit, if I had seen a deer leaving my stand on a 4-wheeler, I'm not sure I could have gotten shot off even if my gun had been loaded. That's just plum weird!  :rotfl:
> 
> Lord, I apologize...................
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist. That was like a hanging curveball.


Aaaawwwe heck, If you wouldn't a I had.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

We have plenty a game cam up and the only ones "not on feeders but trails" that are showing movement are showing them mornings and evenings at the feeders and creek! No movement at/to the creek during the mid day! Man, sitting /standing/leaning all day in 100+ temps with sweat rolling down into my eyes/ears certainly is not my idea of relaxation! Maybe it'll be over cast and a little cooler! Good Luck and may the sweat not be burning your eyes while you are drawn back and holding while GRANDE is taking his time on approach!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

TXPalerider said:


> Wow!! I must admit, if I had seen a deer leaving my stand on a 4-wheeler, I'm not sure I could have gotten shot off even if my gun had been loaded. That's just plum weird!  :rotfl:
> 
> Lord, I apologize...................
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist. That was like a hanging curveball.


Glad I can entertain you two! I guess from now on I will have to Larry the cable guy proof my posts!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

One feeder is set for noon feeding. If that camera shows no activity at midday, I'll watch the ball game till 4:00.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

If it's cloudy or cool, some kind of weather change, I would not consider the moon, hunt as long as you like when you want too, An old man that works on our ranch has always told me, Ya just got to be there when their there. If I hunt in the morning I usually take it easy in the afternoon to get every thing ready for the next morning hunt, if you do hunt twice a day let one stand rest and go to another. Never depend on the feed from the feeder always hand feed when you can, I like to feed heavy when I get in on fridays, keep feeding and watching the stands on Saturday, trying not to disturb them, then pick one and hunt on Sunday morning, Less time in the stand can be more effective. It's better just to feed and get the deer coming in good, then to burn your stand trying to get a quick hunt in on friday,


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Full moon I like a quick morn hunt and 11am 2pm--back for a snack and eve till dark--prime being 11am till 2pm--maybe a light rattle and grunt walker stalker hunt.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Mad at 'em*

I see some of you guys are seriously mad at the deer. I like it. My days of shooting and killing are over. I have a 14 and 11 year old that do more than their share of thinning the deer herd. Here is my schedule for the weekend. Sat. morning football meeting (coach) and be home to pick up the kids by 12:30. Get to camp around 1:15 (45 minutes, sweet) eat a quick hamburger or hot dog from the grill. Drink a few colds ones and BS with friends until 4:30ish. Go sit, hoping the big one 'doesn't' come out (cleaning a deer would conflict with cooking). Get back to camp about 7:30 to start fire. Grilled bacon wrapped doves and shrimp for appetizers, rib-eyes, baked potatoes, and a fresh pot of beans for supper. Few cold ones, play a few tunes on the guitar, go to bed. Sleep late Sunday morning and get up to cook breakfast for returning hunters. Be back at fieldhouse for work by 1:00. "Go to church at 6:00 pm to give thanks to the Lord for all that is good. Healthy kids and wife and for making me a country boy that enjoys being in the woods." IT'S NOT ABOUT THE KILLIN, IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GRILLIN. Certified PETA card holder. People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

tickbird said:


> I see some of you guys are seriously mad at the deer. I like it. My days of shooting and killing are over. I have a 14 and 11 year old that do more than their share of thinning the deer herd. Here is my schedule for the weekend. Sat. morning football meeting (coach) and be home to pick up the kids by 12:30. Get to camp around 1:15 (45 minutes, sweet) eat a quick hamburger or hot dog from the grill. Drink a few colds ones and BS with friends until 4:30ish. Go sit, hoping the big one 'doesn't' come out (cleaning a deer would conflict with cooking). Get back to camp about 7:30 to start fire. Grilled bacon wrapped doves and shrimp for appetizers, rib-eyes, baked potatoes, and a fresh pot of beans for supper. Few cold ones, play a few tunes on the guitar, go to bed. Sleep late Sunday morning and get up to cook breakfast for returning hunters. Be back at fieldhouse for work by 1:00. "Go to church at 6:00 pm to give thanks to the Lord for all that is good. Healthy kids and wife and for making me a country boy that enjoys being in the woods." IT'S NOT IABOUT THE KILLIN, IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GRILLIN. Certified PETA card holder. People Eating Tasty Animals.


I'm not mad at em just hungry & I love my venision. I'm alittle older than you & like your style but I still enjoy watching deer, photographing, & shooting deer for the meat not so much for the antlers.Hope your boys get one cause thats what its really all about . Good luck.Post pictures of your sons with there kill.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

Will do. Don't get me wrong. I am definitely not through eating deer just shooting. I will take my bow and act like I am hunting. I truly enjoy sitting and watching. Nothing more relaxing in the whole world. People that take medicine to relax need to sit in a tree one afternoon. Awesome therapy. My kids take care of the backstrap and the sausage. My family made 178 links last year. None left. That's Bohemians eating 'high on the hog'. My kids would rather have a link of deer sausage than a steak anytime.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

With all the hunting I have done over the years. I still don't have any horns on the wall. I still get a kick out of meat hunts. Whenever I do get a set of horns, it might bring me to another level of hunting. I'm not ready to move up to that level yet. But for right now, I enjoy hunting for the back strapping doe's. Don't forget to post up photos of your opening weekend.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

looking like i'll be able to have a fairly comfortable all day hunt suppose to be lower 80's but may have to deal with a few showers witch will be a good thing; everyone be sure to wear your fall protection!


----------

